# GTO vs. Charger SRT-8 vs. 300c srt-8



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

Just curious since there are none in my area how do the LS2 GTO's match up against the srt-8 charger and 300 from a roll? Anybody had a chance against one?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Drivers race definitely, since the SRT-8's and the LS2 GTO have almost identical performance numbers. I'm sure when the cars hit triple digits the GTO should start to shine.


----------



## SikNastGOAT (Apr 30, 2009)

GTO will mash both! Specially if you got the m6 and know how to shift. once your in tripple digits you will be at least a car length. I agree ^^^


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I pulled a car or 2 on an SRT-8 Charger from a roll. These cars are stout and he was stock. Then from a stop at the next light. I left TC off and he ate my lunch. No traction for me. If I were stock we would have been close from a roll.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Drivers race with the advantage to the GTO. 

I know I beat the couple I ran with my GTO. I also beat the modded ones and the stock ones with my lightly modded F-Body.


----------



## carbongto (May 19, 2009)

i drove an 07 srt8 300 tonight, it runs pretty well with lots of low end torque, it had stepped headers with Bassani and CAI. as for my 04' with only the LM1 c/b, it would eat my ass up for now, top end? not sure, i didn't go past 100. we'll line up after i get a few more mods added on with a tune.


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm anxious to run up on one for sure


----------



## HoustonSRT8 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ive ran a few goats when i was stock and modded. here u go...an a4 bright red both stock from a 20 roll stayed locked until 90, the goat pulled a fron bumper and we shut down. After that i added an intake, exhaust, 180 tstat, cam, and tuned. I raced a black bolt on 05 m6 right after hurricane ike and pulled it from 3 different rolls. Last one was fun! spice red m6 with longtubes, full bolt-ons and a tune. We did a 20 roll, i got the jump and pulled a car link, he said it was 4th gear by the time he caught me but when he did, he was pulling from me pretty damn bad. We pulled over and talked for a bit, i couldnt believe how quick it was. made me want one.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Jaebeegto said:


> Just curious since there are none in my area how do the LS2 GTO's match up against the srt-8 charger and 300 from a roll? Anybody had a chance against one?


EDGE goes to the GTO. The SRT-8 charger and 300 are both good cars but their added weight puts them at a disadvantage


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys.


----------

